# 1342 Omega Movements



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Are these quartz movements hard to come by? I've done a check around on the bay with no luck for a movement only.

Found a couple of nice case/dial/hands for them and wondering what my chances are of finding a decent movement to suit.

Cheers


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Near impossible! Sorry.

The stepper motors for the 1300 cal movements are notoriously difficult to replace and expensive to repair, so finding a donor movement is nigh on impossible.

Your best bet is to find a working donor watch to gut for the movement - which defeats the object really as then you'll be left with a different empty case. 

Maybe look into fitting a simpler quartz movement rather than a motor set one, although I don't know how easy that would be.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Kev, I feared something like that may be the case. Easy to find NOS dials and cases, but no movements.

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

A lot of those were really cool styles as well.

I've had a handful of unusual watches with those calibre movements that I've been dying to wear and just can't get repaired.


----------

